

South Sudan: Vroom, Vroom In The Bush - jkuria
http://www.economist.com/news/middle-east-and-africa/21581756-driving-right-type-car-most-widely-accepted-mark

======
matt__rose
I have personally driven landcruisers at very high speeds, over the roughest
african bush roads you can find. They're like tanks. Land Rovers are the only
cars that hold a candle to them.

